# Bedside stand



## bhatleberg (Feb 15, 2017)

Sized to fit my glasses but not my glasses and my phone...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## brown down (Feb 15, 2017)

thats way cool whats the stand from? an old telescope?


----------



## bhatleberg (Feb 15, 2017)

That would be a broken lamp. Cut off the top, ran a bolt into the walnut...


----------



## DKMD (Feb 15, 2017)

That's sweet, Brian! What kind of wood is that top?


----------



## Ray D (Feb 15, 2017)

Very unique. Beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## bhatleberg (Feb 15, 2017)

Cherry. Most figured piece I've ever run across. The guy who gave it to me said that his grandfather had been hanging onto it for years.


----------

